# Recommended Indonesian Beans?



## hallph (Oct 11, 2013)

So, I'm in Indonesia, I'd like to sell you.....

Just kidding.

Well, I am living in Indonesia, I have a mypressi and v60 here with me.

Which Indonesian bean types would you recommend that I try?

Should I blend them for espresso? Which single origins would be ok?

What are your experiences with them?

Recently tried Yirgacheffe and really enjoyed it. Not sure if there's anything similar here?

Thanks


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Ha, you had me going there with your first line. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are some Sumatra Mandheling beans worth trying. Worth getting hold of the same bean processed 3 ways.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've had some excellent Sulawesi Kalossi this year, might find it as Celebes Kalossi as well, Sumatran Lintong can be nice and a change from Mandheling, just please, please don't go anywhere near any cat shit coffee or the "farms" where it is produced the less support this sort of thing gets the better. You can't go wrong with Javanese coffee too especially if you can find any from the Jampit estate.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I prefer Indonesian beans to all others! I have had some superb Sulawesi Kalossi as well as Celebes Kalossi. One of my favourites when roasted DARK is Old Brown Java.

DB


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

David,

Can you recommend some good sources of roasted Kalossi, as the place I've been getting it from hasn't had any for a while.


----------



## hallph (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks all, will see if I can find some that you recommended including Sulawesi Kalossi


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Charliej said:


> David,
> 
> Can you recommend some good sources of roasted Kalossi, as the place I've been getting it from hasn't had any for a while.


Charlie, I only buy green beans and roast them myself. I source all over the place and will let you know if I find some roasted Celebes Kalossi.

I've bought greens from Roast and Post in the past although their roasted prices are a bit steep.

David


----------

